Ask HN: How to get started with artificial intelligence? - devbas
======
dozzie
Step 1: wait until the hype dies, as it does every time.

Step 2: read books and articles that survived the fad dying.

Step 3: wait until the hype shows up _again_ , like it did several times
already.

